# Mazzer Equivalent



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone recognise this ? Is it a Mazzer under a different badge ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kaffeemuhle-Aristarco-/121663526860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c53b617cc


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think not.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

That ain't no Mazzer


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Aristarco do/did those weird squat grinders with the label on the weird hopper that were always for sale on ebay as ex-Costa. Some Googling on Aristarco should help.


----------

